
It's lose, not loose. - bkor
http://www.losenotloose.com/
======
lutusp
One of my pet peeves is people who say "reign him in," a malapropism seen with
increasing frequency where "rein him in" is what is actually meant.

"Rein" is what a cowboy does to a horse.

"Reign" is what a monarch does to a kingdom.

The problem with errors like this is that computer spell checkers can't
correct them, because the wrong word is nevertheless a word.

My other pet peeve are people who confuse "sight, "site" and "cite", a malady
I call "homophonitis". I regularly receive e-mails saying "I like your
websight."

